# What clothing are you wearing?



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

?


----------



## LifeHelper (Nov 5, 2013)

I am wearing sweatpants and a sweater!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

A hoodie, a short sleeve button-up, and jeans


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Black long sleeve thermal and black baggy pants.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

a male thong and a bow tie, nothing else


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

A loose navy long-sleeved t-shirt, a dark-coloured floral tapestry a-line skirt, black tights and brogues. To give you a detailed answer.


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

Some baseball-ish shirt from my cousin and pink striped Garfield pajama bottoms. Clearly I haven't gone anywhere today, and don't plan on to do so either


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

banana hammock


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Sweatshirt and polka dot pajama bottoms.


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

karenw said:


> Liking this clothing for comfort thread . I love wearin' comfy clothes


I would assume most people would wear comfy clothing while hiding in front of the computer.

It would be sad yet somewhat amusing if someone felt the need to put on makeup and dress up before going online.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Pants and a pants.


----------



## Koichi (Aug 31, 2013)

Deep sea diving helmet, clogs, condom.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Condom on my head. Money in my intestines.


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

karenw said:


> Well check out what limmys wearing!


I suppose it would be rather comfy for some.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Black skinny jeans and a green over-sized sweatshirt(with a shirt sticking out from underneath).


----------



## ClearRaindrop (Oct 31, 2013)

Bum clothing as usual. orange sweats with a yellow shirt.


----------



## arao6 (Jul 12, 2013)

T-shirt and jeans.


----------



## Lost Kokiri (Sep 29, 2013)

black jeans and socks..


----------



## russianruby (Jan 29, 2013)

This hat


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Duluth 'ballroom jeans'.. they're ****ing fabulous. t-shirt, zip up hoodie.

All black.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Still in pajama pants and it's already 12. My pants are in the dryer..


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nothing.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Chinos, linen flower-patterned shirt, comfy warm casual jacket.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

black hoodie,old black work trousers with holes in them,black grey and red socks... I should be on a catwalk...lol


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Underwear and a tank top.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Long sleeve black & white plaid button down, blue jeans, black brimmed beanie, and about to put on a pea coat before heading out the door. I call this my "going to Walmart to get a few things" outfit.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Things that make you go "mmm".


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Really un-sexy fluffy pyjama's xD


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Brown Hoddie and Tan Chinos.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Sweats, tank top and socks.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

jeans, ratty tee, old running shoes- The picture of sophistication


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

White tshirt, under white long sleeve shirt, black/grey undies, and a red checkered pyjamas pants.


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

A cassock and a lei.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Spritz11 said:


> Really un-sexy fluffy pyjama's xD


Pics! I shall be the judge of this. O_O


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Skirt, bra, top


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

boxer briefs, pj bottoms, socks, slippers and a bath robe


----------



## trinity90 (Oct 7, 2013)

Right now?

Panties. Nothing else.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Raeden said:


> Pics! I shall be the judge of this. O_O


Why certainly  I hope you didn't put "female" ironically or I'm going to seem like a bit of a wh***-bag LOL xD!


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

A black wife beater and basketball shorts. I pretty much wear this year round when i'm at home, even during the cold winter months.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Black "skinny" jeans with a black belt, and my pajama shirt + hoodie (I woke up late and only had enough time to run into my jeans and brush my teeth before sprinting to class).


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Dark blue jeans, Undertaker t-shirt, black shoes, black zippered hoody


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Pikachu pyjamas... :blush


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Spritz11 said:


> Why certainly  I hope you didn't put "female" ironically or I'm going to seem like a bit of a wh***-bag LOL xD!


Not ironic at all.

Now pics!


----------



## Subject 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Black hoodie
Black thermal
Black pants
Black socks

Not a widower


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Light grey chino (I think they're called chino?) trousers. Blue checked shirt. Dark grey jacket. What I usually wear when I want to trick people into thinking I am not an entire fashion illiterate.


----------



## juliaohio (Nov 9, 2013)

one of my dads old tees (kinda black)
old blue pajama bottoms
white socks (okay not white more dirty white)


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

A polythene bag.


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

Going to work now. Black jeans, Black / white striped tank, Mustard uber comfy oversized cardi, Black riding boots.


----------



## Radical But Legal (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm only in my underwear, gurl. Seriously, I'm about to go to sleep.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Black cargo pants and a red t-shirt


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Shorts and socks lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

dress shirt and pants. need to wake up enough to put on something more comfortable.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Black 514 jeans
Black Led Zeppelin band shirt
Black beanie
Pair of vans


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Argyle knee-high socks (black, hot pink, gray, yellow, white), black sweat-shorts, a Chinese serpent dragon t-shirt I bought many moons ago when visiting San Francisco's Chinatown, and a royal blue entirely overpriced sweatshirt sporting my university's name.

In other words, my "pajamas."


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Sweatshirt, jeans and socks


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

Black cami and pajama bottoms with mickey & minnie ice skating on them. #pajamasallday


----------



## pastelsound (Dec 27, 2012)

Black skinnies, a gray tank top, and a red hoodie saying 'Athletic surf co. Cali'


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

jogging pants
hoodie
tee

I can't believe it's freakin snowing outside.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

T-shirt and jeans. It really doesn't change much from day to day with me.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

White tee with blue skinny jeans and socks, I don't work during the weekends so I'm just lounging around.


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Blue t-shirt, black jumper, jeans, blue coat and trainers.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Heels, skirt and my new purse * poses* totally fetch.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

winter clothes.

:roll


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

None. :O


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

One


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

a black hat, a t-shirt with rolling stone's wrote on it, black trouser's....


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A black track jacket & blue jeans


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Dark navy skinny jeans with a black sweater off one shoulder and dark charcoal gray boots.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Grey jeans, green shirt, blue hoodie, boxer shorts, socks. Pretty boring.

After reading this thread I get the impression that I should be wearing a lot less to be normal though...


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Droidsteel said:


> Grey jeans, green shirt, blue hoodie,* boxer shorts*, socks. Pretty boring.
> 
> After reading this thread I get the impression that I should be wearing a lot less to be normal though...


Pretty funny that you mentioned boxer shorts. I don't know, it made me laugh. :lol

Then it also made me wonder if I should have mentioned wearing panties and a bra in my post :blank


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

im nekked :teeth


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Jeans, my work shirt, and an old beat up green hat that reads "Live free or Die"


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

zonebox said:


> Jeans, my work shirt, and an old beat up green hat that reads "Live free or Die"


Nice!

I'm wearing tan military long underwear.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Sweatpants and t-shirt


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

housebunny said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'm wearing tan military long underwear.


Way too warm where I live for long underwear. I have all of my windows open, and sliding glass door wide open and it is still 83 F here  I'm from the North originally, and miss the cold nights.. it was so much easier to sleep.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

jammies, I'm in bed


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

zonebox said:


> Way too warm where I live for long underwear. I have all of my windows open, and sliding glass door wide open and it is still 83 F here  I'm from the North originally, and miss the cold nights.. it was so much easier to sleep.


Wow! That's warm, what the hell is it like in the summertime? It's so ****ing cold here today I feel like it's The Day After Tomorrow!


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

housebunny said:


> Wow! That's warm, what the hell is it like in the summertime? It's so ****ing cold here today I feel like it's The Day After Tomorrow!


It is torture in the summer, humid and hot. It is not unusual for our electric bill to hit around $400 a month, and that is with trying to keep the temp around 85. Mind you, this is in a 1200 sqft house. With all of the humidity it is not unusual for the A/C to freeze over, and our house will reach in the upper 90s during the day.. We spent most of this past summer with no A/C because we couldn't afford it, I would literally soak my shirt in water and sit in front of the fan because it was so hot.

It is about 70 out right now, but all of the radiant heat in our house takes a few hours to disperse.


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

dickies chucks bob marley sweater


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

White tank top, pj bottoms, boxers briefs, socks, slippers.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Muumuu


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

A black t-shirt with a design from a friend's band and black pants


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

black and white polka dot pajamas. I look like a panda with boobs.


----------



## Scruffy The Janitor (Oct 21, 2013)

^That tee, navy blue sweatpants and light blue boxers. Comfy.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Emilie Autumn 'spoon' shirt, shorts shorts commando style, beat up workboots


----------



## biscoto (Nov 24, 2013)

my red pajamas with a tiny little teddy bear. Good morning everybody!!


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

My personally-imposed uniform (San Diego Camo): Black short-sleeve button-up shirt with flat bottom, light khaki chinos, and black Solovair 1462s.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Small shorts and a tshirt, I loveeeeee summer.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Got them as a gift last Christmas.


----------



## My Name Here (Mar 14, 2013)

I am wearing birthday suit, the best suit of all!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Gray shorts, socks, red long sleeve shirt ._ .


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

A Day to Remember 'If it means a lot to you' shirt, light blue skinny jeans, blue jacket, and black Converse.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Valtron said:


> Got them as a gift last Christmas.


As seen on TV? :|


----------



## MissGemmaRogers (Nov 17, 2011)

My Hinekehu shirt that i use as a pajama top. and my aeropostale pajama shorts


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Something pretty much like this on top, and boxer shorts.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Striped mid-length sleeved shirt and grey pants.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

scooby said:


> Something pretty much like this on top, and boxer shorts.


Weird i had this yesterday xD


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Note: it is 6 am.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

work shirt, work hoodie, Snoopy pajama pants! :boogie


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

Green shorts and a dark blue t-shirt :b


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

A white thong,not really,a birthday suit,not really :b


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Black sweatpants, black collared shirt, and a red and black longsleeve undershirt.


----------



## ShyGirl Ireland (Mar 31, 2013)

onesie, boot slippers and gloves


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

ericj said:


> My personally-imposed uniform (San Diego Camo): Black short-sleeve button-up shirt with flat bottom, light khaki chinos, and black Solovair 1462s.


Today the shirt has light grey vertical stripes and lighter horizontal ones, otherwise everything is the same.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

blue plaid flannel shirt, dark wash jeans, and brown lace up ankle boots.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Man thongs.


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

blue top covered by a bright orange zip-up fleece jacket. Black work pants. Very think yellow socks.

I'm not one for matching; This is what I wore to work today.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

Oath of Damnation(Local/Adelaide metal band) shirt, athletic leggings, Finn Moto full Kevlar lined jeans, Bullson Maddox motorcycle boots.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Pjs
when im at school im usually wearing black jeans + a hoodie


----------



## toska (Dec 11, 2013)

oversized grey/white knit holiday(trees/reindeer) sweater with grey harlem pants and black combat boots


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

flannel thong


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A generic black shirt & and old pair of chef pants of my bros


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Pajamas: Black P.E. shorts from middle school, along with the matching grey sweatshirt over a black t-shirt from San Francisco sporting a white dragon design, all complete with knee high rainbow socks. Also, wearing a big blanket over my shoulders, making me feel like a hunched-over бaбушка.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Plain green tshirt and red shorts.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Grey v-neck jumper, black tights, light blue kind of pyjama bottoms.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Medium-wash, slim fit jeans, black t-shirt, purple, dark blue, light blue, and pink sweater, socks with Bigbang's Daesung face on them.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Pretty much the same thing I was wearing last time I answered this question. I have like six pairs of exactly the same pants and a bunch of plain short sleeve shirts.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I work I wear double layered jeans and warm sweaters because it is very cold there and I freeze.  At home I enjoy the softness of the home wearing suits.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

karenw said:


> Don't write/type anything then lol


 Wasn't being rude or anything. It's just that it pleases me to tell people I always wear the same thing.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

A blue plaid shirt & jeans


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

Grey/gold Adidas track pants and white tank top.


----------



## DottedLine (Dec 13, 2013)

```

```



Subject 1 said:


> I would assume most people would wear comfy clothing while hiding in front of the computer.
> 
> It would be sad yet somewhat amusing if someone felt the need to put on makeup and dress up before going online.


*changes out of dress & heels.Washes of make-up*


----------



## jamesjameson (Dec 30, 2013)

jeans t shirt and if its cold a jedi bath robe.
when im in a really big sci fi mood the trekky pj's come out.


----------



## markom (Dec 30, 2013)

Levis 501's, black t-shirt & grey New Balance 574's.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Black & grey striped shirt, black shorts.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Dark gray leggings, a white & gray tribal print t-shirt underneath of a black hoodie and thick black socks. I'm very comfortable.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

a tie-dye spaghetti strap dress


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Texans hoodie and Polo jeans.


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Ugly scrubbs


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm wearing blue Ralph Lauren pajama pants and a Fruit of the Loom white t-shirt.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

uh, right now I am wearing 2 shirts. A red muscle shirt(the ones without the sleeves) and a black t-shirt(those ones with the nipple pocket on the front.) Wearing jeans, some boxer briefs and black/gray suspenders.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

A worn out pair of work trousers (black) a black hoodie ...I like black it compliments my figure


----------



## dontbelong (Oct 16, 2014)

Who cares that hat is crazy son!


----------



## electra cute (Oct 1, 2014)

brown boots, skinny jeans, black shirt & white infinite scarf ♥


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm wearing a big sweater and baggy pants and I get called a sl*t by some prick who owes me four dollars

not that dressing revealingly warrants that either


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lightweight Basketball shorts and a t-shirt (my usual sleep attire).


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Worn out PJ sweater with drool stain, Christmas socks, and a cheetah-print snuggie.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

sky blue/blue shirt, kinda like a "polo", and jeans. I know the guys are just staring at me! LMAO... yeah but I like colors


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

comfy black sweat pants and purple long-sleeve shirt.
It's 65 degrees in my apartment


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Socks, gonch, some light cotton trousers I shall call sleeping pants because for some odd reason the regular term makes me uncomfortable, a shirt, a housecoat for it is getting cold, and glasses. The usual weekend attire.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Loose bed shorts .


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

pj's


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

A Doctor Who tank top and dark grey yoga pants.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Blue jeans, black nylon belt. Black leather athletic shoes. White quarter socks. Navy blue polo shirt & grey fleece top with a zipper.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

black timberlands, blue jeans and rigged black belt with black leather jacket


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Mostly black leather, black t shirt.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

East said:


> I'm wearing a big sweater and baggy pants and I get called a sl*t by some prick who owes me four dollars
> 
> not that dressing revealingly warrants that either


Well, you lent him $4, so that means you're sl*tty with money since you're just giving it away to randomers.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

A purple T-shirt and Karakal tracksuit bottoms.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

A black tank top, some sweatpants, some basketball shorts under the sweatpants, and a no sleeve cardigan


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Grey knitted turtle neck sweater with a white tank top underneath, some olive green denim? pants, some blue socks, and a black belt.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

PJs and a sweater irl and the CM x-mog set in WoW


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

grey Crosshatch hoodie... ( the hood is up) and blue sweatpants with white stripe on. really comfy....


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

At the moment, just a pair of navy and pink underwear  I live alone in a studio so why not lol.


----------



## semmalove101 (Feb 10, 2014)

haha I'm wearing a white v-neck tee with grey skinny jeans. Also a towel on my head from showering :b


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Black T-Shirt and Black Jeans.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

teal pants and red shirt


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Old Navy gray long sleeve shirt, american eagle light blue Bootcut jeans, black american eagle leather belt, white socks, puma black running shoes.


----------



## Fairykins (Nov 5, 2014)

Pastel galaxy leggings, a white shirt and an over-sized pink ironic tiger jumper. Very hipster haha  I usually sleep/work-out in what I'm wearing.


----------



## ali 1997 (Nov 23, 2014)

T-shirt, v neck sweater and jeans.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Loose bed shorts and a t shirt . Standard pjs for me .


----------



## borntodie19 (Oct 29, 2014)

pajamas Sundays. Pink with little monkeys


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

Grey hoodie and black jeans while wrapped in a blue blanket


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

basketball shorts, t-shirt


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

Black everlast trackies with a white and yellow trim, Black nike hoodie with the standard nike logo on the chest, and a white Dunlop t-shirt. If I'm going out somewhere, nice-ish, I'll where jeans and a decent top but I feel much more comfortable in trackies.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

*What I'm Wearing*

Well.. if you're really intrigued:twisted










:lol


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yellow T Shirt, with Jeans.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

Basketball shorts & boxer briefs......I'm usually half naked when I'm at home.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

faded blue cargo pants, a black shirt from san francisco adorning an image of a traditional chinese dragon, orange sockies, and my red pullover canterlot hoodie.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

board shorts and Nike dri-FIT sleeveless shirt


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Naked


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> banana hammock


Sexay


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm wearing a T-shirt and superman pajama bottoms


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Pink pjs and reindeer slippers


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

Tattered sky blue scrub bottoms, a faded and wrinkled navy blue nike t-shirt, white cotton socks that are as old as the cosmos and as porous as swiss cheddar. I'm officially ready for bed!


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Matching turquoise kitty pajamas I got for Christmas


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

Right now.... just my underwear.   :boogie


----------



## ChickenMcNuggets (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm naked in bed right now, lol.


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

ChickenMcNuggets said:


> I'm naked in bed right now, lol.


LOL.

I sleep in the nude too.
Don't wear anything at all. 
Much more comfortable.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

whoops.. massive links. its okay though, im sure you'll get over it.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Darth Vader onesie.
*nodnod*


----------



## Blakey (Jul 5, 2014)

Whatever you want


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

HOT



dontwaitupforme said:


> whoops.. massive links. its okay though, im sure you'll get over it.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Stewie Griffin t-shirt. grey long-sleeved shirt, jeans.


----------



## Fabsz (Dec 28, 2014)

Pajamas all day on christmas holiday.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Sweat shirt, t-shirt, underwear, blue jeans, and socks


----------



## LadyLynne (Dec 28, 2014)

Sweat pants. T-shirt and socks with my flip flops.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Pug slippers, black skinny jeans and a light green teenage mutant ninja turtles t-shirt w/ a grey long sleeve undershirt. Soo high fashion lol


----------



## projectfear22 (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm totally naked. Despite the fact that we had snow fall today.

























nah I'm joking

I'm wearing a dark brown long sleeves shirt saying "Healthy lively kids" on the front, black kappa sweatpants and house slippers


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Skinny jeans, a black LoZ t-shirt and a Rift hoodie. Haven't left the house in a while, so no need to put effort into my appearance. :blank


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Skinny jeans, a black LoZ t-shirt and a Rift hoodie. Haven't left the house in a while, so no need to put effort into my appearance. :blank


I'm sure you look fine. Your just being picky.


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

A long sleeve flannel shirt and some gray jeans, nothing special.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

nothing


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Skinny jeans, tank top, hoodie over top, some thermal socks cause my feet are always cold, and a pair of boxer briefs, oh and a leather belt.


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Adventure time t-shirt and panda pants. The epitome of hot haha x)


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

pjs and a shirt. although I usually take the shirt off if I get too warm.


----------



## Marflaxen (Aug 20, 2012)

Just a thong and a bow tie... don't judge.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Currently the same style as yesterday, only with clean clothes. :lol


----------



## thevenacava (Dec 29, 2014)

Slippers, green pants with polka dots, and a big cozy red sweater :-D


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't wear clothes. Clothes are for humans.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Fuzzy sweatpants and a shirt.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Gray sweet shirt, Blue Jeans, Socks, and Underwear.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Brown t-shirt and boxers. Add jeans, a black spring coat, shoes, and you'll have what I was wearing less than an hour ago. Didn't bother with socks.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Black T-Shirt. Grey addidas tracksuit bottoms over black boxers. A grey glove on my left hand. And stripy socks.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm currently wearing the same as I was wearing 10 or 20 minutes ago! :lol


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

Checkered socks, grey pajama pants with white polka dots, and a black t-shirt.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

GangsterOfLove said:


> Checkered socks, grey pajama pants with white polka dots, and a black t-shirt.


Is that your favorite combo?


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> Is that your favorite combo?


No, just what I wear to bed sometimes. Though the socks change because I have many pairs with different designs and patterns.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Green t-shirt with some grey/black basketball shorts


----------



## KoolKat (Feb 6, 2015)

Sweater and sweat pants. It's starting to get too hot for sweaters


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Baby blue yoga pants, pink/white adidas track jacket, white tanktop underneath.


----------



## lalalauren (Nov 1, 2014)

black running shorts and supersoft/lightweight tank top (my study outfit)


----------



## jlscho03 (Sep 5, 2012)

brown work pants, tan socks, cream-colored sweatshirt... I actually matched today. That's... odd.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Creamy yellow sleeveless t-shirt, comfy cotton kind-of-beige short, ugly crocs, clearly I'm not planning to go out right now.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Basketball shorts and an old college tee.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

A black shirt with pink leopard sleeves and black leggings.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Brown leather bomber jacket. Black sweater. Hideous loose fit Arizona Jeans. Brown leather shoes.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Sports clothes. I want to feel I'm exercising by seating here and read hahaha


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Black boots, jeans, black sweater, socks, boxer briefs and a belt.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Right now I'm wearing a Wildcats t-shirt with the sleeves cut off and black and white Adidas shorts with nothing on my feet.
Yesterday I went shopping and to DQ and wore a long sleeve green Oneill shirt, blue jeans and my green DC sneakers since it was St Patrick's day.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Black Joan Jett shirt and pj pants with sleepy cat face prints


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Im sitting in my tighty whities and a bra for my big man boobs


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

T-shirt and pyjama pants.


----------



## NoLife93 (Jan 2, 2018)

All black


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

Amphoteric said:


> T-shirt and pyjama pants.


That's hot.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> That's hot.


Thanks babes.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Some nice avia short pants, underwear, 2 tank tops of different colors like Avril Lavigne, and a bra bruh.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Black Mossimo sweatpants and a grey Bruce Lee shirt.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Black shorts, black t-shirt and a green and yellow baseball cap.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

zara joggers
a t-shirt my dad got me
green camo patterned bandanna


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Still in bed so just gray boxer briefs


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Some sweat pants and a jacket, no shirt.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

birthday suit. I'm currently stuck to the leather sofa as a result.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

KILOBRAVO said:


> birthday suit. I'm currently stuck to the leather sofa as a result.


:lol


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Underpants that are getting tighter and tighter by the day cos gaining blubber. Will wear a larger pair next week.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

harrison said:


> :lol


Yes, well, I'm still stuck. I've been 'ere all night. Are you going to laugh again, 'cause I ain't.

:lol


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

A shirt with a tiger on it, black leggings, and black and silver slides.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

KILOBRAVO said:


> Yes, well, I'm still stuck. I've been 'ere all night. Are you going to laugh again, 'cause I ain't.


I'm just trying to think which post paints more of a disturbing mental image - your's or Bob's?


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

grey joggers and tee


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

karenw said:


> Skirt & vest


Karen - do you realise you started this thread almost 5 years ago?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

karenw said:


> Yeah I'm still wearing the same skirt & vest.


Well that's a relief. More than Kilobravo and Bob anyway.

No sequins?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Black legging pants (thicker than regular leggings), black tshirt and will also wear a floral cover over the shirt. Work.


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

This is what men text women at 3AM.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

harrison said:


> I'm just trying to think which post paints more of a disturbing mental image - your's or Bob's?


well, I suppose it depends on what side of the team you bat for. Some people might love to picture me in the birthday suit on the sofa. Haha. Anyway, there was half nude pics in the post a pic of your muscles and I had gotten a few good reviews. :lol

How's things down in Orstralia? Nice weather?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

harrison said:


> I'm just trying to think which post paints more of a disturbing mental image - your's or Bob's?


well, I suppose it depends on what side of the team you bat for. Some people might love to picture me in the birthday suit on the sofa. Haha. Anyway, there was half nude pics in the post a pic of your muscles and I had gotten a few good reviews. :lol

How's things down in Orstralia? Thats where you are if i remember right.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

KILOBRAVO said:


> well, I suppose it depends on what side of the team you bat for. Some people might love to picture me in the birthday suit on the sofa. Haha. Anyway, there was half nude pics in the post a pic of your muscles and I had gotten a few good reviews. :lol
> 
> How's things down in Orstralia? Nice weather?


Starting to get cool here actually mate - coming into winter soon for us.

I'll be off though hopefully again soon though so it's okay, if I can just keep these urologists away from my private parts. :um

Getting old is horrendous.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

White t-shirt, blue jeans, White underwear, and White socks.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

T-60 Power Armor it helps with my anxiety, mini-nuke explosions, and deathclaw attacks.


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

PJ's: a Goonies tshirt and comfy undies


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Underwear, dark gray or is it grey? Christian Grey?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pajamas.


----------



## ACS63 (May 20, 2018)

FILA grey sweatpants and a blue fluffy jumper.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

dark blue Quiksilver t-shirt and tan shorts.


----------



## Nelar (Aug 20, 2018)

Dark gray with a big neon green logo on it, navy blue shorts, and dark gray shoes


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

My favourite pj shorts (gray with black flowers and yellow trim) and a blue pj shirt. Wish I could go out like this.


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

T-shirt, bra, under pants and socks. That is what I wear at home. I don't use long pants even at winter time whenever home.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

smoothlinghs said:


> T-shirt, bra, under pants and socks. That is what I wear at home. I don't use long pants even at winter time whenever home.


Proof?

By the time anyone reads this I will be wearing some new jeans I just bought that I desperately needed, my black sketchers, and my NEFF smiley face hoodie. It's kind of chilly today.


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

Shorts and short sleeved t-shirt.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Blue baggy T-shirt and that’s it.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Disturbingly tight underpants, the unflattering kind. Almost as if they are a size too small (because they are).


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

BeardedMessiahBob said:


> Disturbingly tight underpants, the unflattering kind. Almost as if they are a size too small (because they are).


Just make sure your balls don't pop out and get the circulation cut off, then there will be no more Bobs to carry on the tradition.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Light purple shirt, black leggings, and a black faux fur coat for warmth


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> Blue baggy T-shirt and that's it.


Best outfit ever. :grin2:

gym shorts and baggy t-shirt for me.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Vip3r said:


> Best outfit ever. :grin2:


Yeah, this thread was starting to turn me on until Bob came in with his stained tighty whities and his ball hanging out.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Vip3r said:


> Best outfit ever. :grin2:


lol The perks of living on your own. Just a T-shirt or birthday suit. :boogie


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Ekardy said:


> lol The perks of living on your own. Just a T-shirt or birthday suit. :boogie


Yep, I agree with that. :b


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Chevy396 said:


> Yeah, this thread was starting to turn me on until Bob came in with his stained tighty whities and his ball hanging out.


They are barely even stained at all


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

Chevy396 said:


> Proof?
> 
> By the time anyone reads this I will be wearing some new jeans I just bought that I desperately needed, my black sketchers, and my NEFF smiley face hoodie. It's kind of chilly today.


I am not going to show my legs, that is for your own best. Last time I show my legs, these guys went frigid.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm in the nude apart from my nipple tassels of course


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

3stacks said:


> I'm in the nude apart from my nipple tassels of course


So you are a master of the tassel dance? :O


----------



## Korcari (Aug 27, 2018)

Wow there are some classy outfits in here. :b

Wayyyy oversized light jacket to keep from lobsterifying 
and a long, sheer tunic-y shirt with... tassels. :blank


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm sat here in my underpants lol

Not really; only joking lol

Jeans & Polo shirt


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

Live Free T-shirt
Black/white shorts

It's 87 degrees here


----------



## Quietguy86 (Aug 12, 2018)

Well I'm wearing what you earthlings would call Shorts, and an orange T shirt that has some writing on it, I think its STAR WARS and a smile.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

Nothing.

That’s what happens when you procrastinate doing laundry and are stuck doing it in the middle of the night. :blank :blank


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

a nightgown thingy


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm wearing what I wore at the gym earlier, and the weather is nice out,
so a black UOF t-shirt with cutoff sleeves, black Underarmor shorts and Underarmor socks.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

My "let's sacrifice toby" t shirt and some grey joggers


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Leggings and muscle vest


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

Dark blue jeans and my purple work shirt.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Same as always. Grey sweatpants and grey shirt (well, shirt color varies but I have like three pairs of grey sweatpants and I always wear them because why not).


----------



## Psychoelle (Aug 24, 2016)

I had a long day at work and its night in my country so some very cute short jammies and a dark hoodie ^___^ They have ruffles and cats!


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Spandex everything


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

3stacks said:


> Spandex everything







this came to mind.... 

edit: oh, it's not working on here. :/ maybe it's for the best, lol.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

tea111red said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex everything
> ...


 it's too late I've watched most of it now and I want to say I too am an UNPARALLELED GENIUS lol


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Socks, boxers, jumper


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

3stacks said:


> it's too late I've watched most of it now and I want to say I too am an UNPARALLELED GENIUS lol


:lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Thong and a light sweater. Srsly


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

PJ shorts and oversized shirt :lol


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

A grey shirt with a pocket on the chest and some kind of white design on the shoulders and some aqua blue shorts with unicorns. They're my night clothes, so they don't match. Haha. Well, the shirt isn't really a night shirt but yea. I love these shorts. Although, I'm long overdue for some new shorts. I have like 2 other pairs but could do with at least 2 new pairs.


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm wearing my NASA maroon sweater and leggings.....I feel ironic since there are threads relating to both. :stu


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Fluffy black socks, navy tracksuit bottoms, green fleece, its my inside clothes for when I'm awake at 3am & it's cold enough : /


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm wearing an orange t-shirt and blue jeans.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

gray t-shirt and navy blue joggers


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Track pants and top and slippers. It's early morning and if I was normal I'd be going to work.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Light blue jeans, polo shirt, obnoxiously orange boxer shorts, grey socks.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Fleece, lounge bottoms, socks.


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

My PJs.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Flannel pj bottoms, and a navy blue Armani hoodie I got from a thrift shop, its so comfy. It is lined with silky material. I also got a green and grey short sleeve t-shirt on.


----------



## Sweet&Sour (Apr 11, 2019)

black tank top and blue booty shorts. they're both old.. my shorts are saggy since ive lost a lot of weight and they show too much when i put my legs up. i need more clothes.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

gray juventus 2018 long sleeve goalkeeper jersey, jeans and slippers.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

black Buffy tshirt and dark grey yogapants. a.k.a. I got nothing to do and nowhere to go wear.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

American flag pattern tank top and gray shorts and a black Volcom hat. I'm probably going to the gym in a bit. Earlier I was at home so just a white T and some black shorts.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Black tank top, grey shorts.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

jeans and a t-shirt with a logo of the team I like who happens to be playing today!


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Black underwear. I'm still in bed.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Shorts and singlet - pretty warm tonight.


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

Shorts and a hoodie.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Brown plaid shorts and a white T. Later I need to wash my car so I'll probably change into basketball shorts and a tank.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Fleece, shorts, socks.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Leotard


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

adidas athletic pants and a plain white t shirt covered in coffee stains


----------



## Sweet&Sour (Apr 11, 2019)

since i have the privilege of being home alone im wearing tank top and underwear c: its a treat


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i'm honestly wearing a huge white shirt. i look so homeless wearing them. it reaches my knees. never understood why i always liked wearing things that are too big for me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Summer pajamas


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Black sweatpants, no socks, my God is Good oversize black T-shirt, a bright green fleece jacket. A.K.A my PJs.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Navy blue shorts, t-shirt, some running shoes and a smile


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I think I better pass on this one. :lol


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Red plaid flannel pants and a white T-shirt. I should have been in bed 3 hours ago. :lol


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Grey sweatpants and a blue sweatshirt. Filched from a dead man.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Grey/purple sweatshirt and dark blue Jeans


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Still in my day clothes for some reason. Long black t-shirt with little silver stars on it, light blue jean leggings. Lately I haven't been changing until right before sleep. I can't rest :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Black t-shirt and gray sweatpants. White underwear. :lol


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*minimal*

all people still wearing thick coats & jeans in May, too hot, humid, sweaty

t-shirt, shorts, ALL Winter!!! sandals wanted.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Blue linen trouser and duster coat set, plaid shirt under the coat. I own so much plaid that Queer Eye would rip my wardrobe to shreds.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

My at home Target outfit, black sweatpants and navy blue hoodie.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

rabidfoxes said:


> Blue linen trouser and duster coat set, plaid shirt under the coat. I own so much plaid that Queer Eye would rip my wardrobe to shreds.


I love plaid - flannels, button downs, you name it.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

American flag tank top and light brown shorts. It's hot, and it's memorial day.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

shyguy07 said:


> I love plaid - flannels, button downs, you name it.


Yes! It's just the cuddliest pattern. I'd really love one of those padded plaid shirt-jacket things, but they usually only make them for men to be outdoorsy in and that means huge sizes. If I had one of those, I could fight a bear. Or live in peace and harmony with a bear.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

A burgundy, fuzzy tank top. Not sure what material you'd call it but it's one of my favorite tops with some purple and white striped shorts that have a weird, purple flower design. Funny thing is I don't care for having flowers but they're so pretty and they usually look good on certain clothes except for these shorts. Haha. I just bought them to have some night shorts. Didn't care how the flower looked but I mainly liked the purple and white stripes.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> A burgundy, fuzzy tank top. Not sure what material you'd call it but it's one of my favorite tops with some purple and white striped shorts that have a weird, purple flower design. Funny thing is I don't care for having flowers but they're so pretty and they usually look good on certain clothes except for these shorts. Haha. I just bought them to have some night shorts. Didn't care how the flower looked but I mainly liked the purple and white stripes.


I don't think I like flowers shirts. Reminds of what old women wear.


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

Leggings. Always. And a mid arm length stripped shirt. It’s yellow and white.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I_Exist said:


> I don't think I like flowers shirts. Reminds of what old women wear.


Lol Well, they make them for younger girls that don't look like an old woman's top. It depends on the design.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> Lol Well, they make them for younger girls that don't look like an old woman's top. It depends on the design.


I don't think I've ever noticed them on younger girls.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I_Exist said:


> I don't think I've ever noticed them on younger girls.


:stu I see them at Walmart in the girls section.


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Pink satin shirt, red and black leopard leggings and shearling sliders.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

PurplePeopleEater said:


> :stu I see them at Walmart in the girls section.


Probably a good thing that I don't go to the girls section at Walmart. :lol


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Frilled denim jacket, long black hoodie, black v cut jeans, black and red new balance.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

A pair of grey knit shorts and some socks, that's about it. Too hot today.


----------



## SASsier1 (Jun 19, 2019)

I can easily tell where people are from, and what they're about, by what they choose to post about what they're wearing. 

I have black skinny jeans from an upscale "cool" brand, but I don't get any points for that. Any clothing on me is automatically seen as cheap and unworthy - just like anything else about me. 

I rarely leave the house, so I'm typically in sweats and big, giveaway t-shirts from 10+ years ago. I'm easy on my clothing.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Black Star Wars Kylo Ren shirt.

Grey boxers. 

Grey cargo shorts.


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Black oversized leather jacket, floral dress, black tights, black thrifted leather miu miu biker boots.


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

Black shirt and blue spotted pyjama shorts lmao


----------



## Eleonora91 (Aug 3, 2018)

sanpellegrino said:


> Black oversized leather jacket, floral dress, black tights, black thrifted leather miu miu biker boots.


That would have been my outfit ~2 years ago, before my anxiety kicked in. 

Anyway I'm wearing an old and worn out black t-shirt, grey pj shorts with yellow flowers, and pink slippers. Fashionable.


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Eleonora91 said:


> That would have been my outfit ~2 years ago, before my anxiety kicked in.
> 
> Anyway I'm wearing an old and worn out black t-shirt, grey pj shorts with yellow flowers, and pink slippers. Fashionable.


You should dare yourself to try something different.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

sanpellegrino said:


> Black oversized leather jacket, floral dress, black tights, black thrifted leather miu miu biker boots.


I'm calling the local motorcycle gang to tell them that I know someone who should join. :lol


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

I_Exist said:


> I'm calling the local motorcycle gang to tell them that I know someone who should join. :lol


I'm a secret hells angel. Come at me.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

sanpellegrino said:


> I'm a secret hells angel. Come at me.


:yay


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

I_Exist said:


> :yay


:lol


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Rose pink satin shirt, orangey/brown black leopard print mini skirt, black tights, pointed studded black flats, Chloe heart shaped sunglasses.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

sanpellegrino said:


> Rose pink satin shirt, orangey/brown black leopard print mini skirt, black tights, pointed studded black flats, Chloe heart shaped sunglasses.


Sounds like you like flowers! Of course they say that tights are a girl's best friend. :nerd:


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

I_Exist said:


> Sounds like you like flowers! Of course they say that tights are a girl's best friend. :nerd:


Interesting observation. I do like flowers :teeth I haven't tanned this summer, so I like to cover up.


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Olive green juicy couture track top, ribbed leopard 3/4 sleeve, black cropped tartan pants, black high top converse.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

If im on sas, then I'm very likely at home. Which means I am in my pajammies or something very loose and comfy.


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Brown, white and black striped top, satin Paisley midi skirt, orange woven snake print mules.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Red and grey long sleeve shirt that has a skull and wings on it and some light blue jeans with a few holes in them lol (damn rats) jk


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Metallica "don't tread on me" long sleeved shirt, ripped jeans, black converse. 


(Sry looks like I'm copying you poster above!)


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

Light green ruched cami, satin Dalmatian-esque midi skirt, black crocodile studded platform sliders.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

My little brother's spiderman shirt. No bra. And thermal/long underwear leggings. I'm a mess.


----------



## sanpellegrino (Sep 15, 2016)

It's night, so, grey stussy hoodie, grey marl bottoms. Shearling sliders.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i love/ it would be very cool if i had one of these. the most cool thing about it is that this is very unusual clothes.


----------



## soylatte (Sep 12, 2019)

Leggings and a tank top. so comfy to lounge in these


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Went to gym this morning and then washed my car so I'm wearing black Underarmour shorts and a black cut sleeve sports T-shirt with a wifebeater underneath.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

A floral dress, black stockings, and flats.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Just a pair of shorts :kiss:


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Leggings and tank top.


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Patterned PJs


----------

